# My DC carping trip..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

WOOOOW.. what can i say.. i just now got in from the trip.. totally awesome.. plus i won some $$ for catching the biggest fish of the event..  
now for some much needed rest on my bed.. ahhh.. been sleeping on my van or on the bank for the past 5 days..  
i will post some pics tomorrow..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

congratulations akster!


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice one Ak!! I hope you got a taste for it and we see you at West branch.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

oh I can't wait for pics.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here's a couple teasers..
my $220 fish.. at 21lbs 10 oz.. not the biggest fish caught on the trip, but she is a nice one..








another shot.. these pics does not do the fish justice.. i was holding the fish was several minutes by now.. lol.. yes, i was tired..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here's the biggest fish.. i'm gonna say she's 27lbs.. but when she was in my mat/sling the whole thing weighs 32lbs..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

my 4th mirror of the year.. didn't weigh it because i was too hyped ..lol








this is the average sized fish that we caught..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

check this crappie out.. from the tidal basin in DC..  








first carp of the event.. an 18lber.. was the biggest fish for about 2 hours..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Ak!!!


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

You the man AK, Nice fish for sure Herkel


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Good show on the carp AK!! I am sure that $$$ helped offset the cost of getting to DC. Nice pics too, cya out on the water!!

Jake


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Good show on the carp AK!! I am sure that $$$ helped offset the cost of getting to DC. Nice pics too, cya out on the water!!
> 
> Jake


Unfortunately, Ak bought more tackle than that money would cover while in DC  He was glad to get the cash so that he could eat something other than Wendy's (how dare a Columbus resident say such a thing). I guess the value menu isn't diverse enough to eat for a week straight.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

nice fish ak, it looks like the investment for the van tire paid off big time.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a great time as well. What a great venue. It was good to finally meet some of the "more interesting" people that are members of this fine organization. It was quite a diverse crowd in DC, and the scenery is great there (not just the monuments). People were always stopping to see what was going on. Hopefully we made a few new carp anglers with our bank side antics.

There was a British couple in town doing the tourist thing and the guy freaked out when he saw our gear as he and his wife, tried, to walk the basin. They stayed to talk about carp angling for quite a while. When I got a take, I handed him the rod, and he landed what is probably his PB, and only, US carp. The fish was a 19 pound common that would have been my biggest of the day. Needless to say, our encounter must have made his day.

I also let a lady that stopped with her husband land a goldfish, since I was busy trying to net another fish at the time.

The people around DC were great, friendly and inquisitive. Simply a great place to fish. Thanks to everyone there, especially Mark and Phil for making this happen.

PS Mark, don't listen to anyone else... That lamb was awesome.

Now for some pictures:

The Capitol's finest park rangers









Some of my pictures

































Shawn with some nice fish

























Dick with his new personal best and another fish


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Those are some great pics and some healthy looking fish. That sure looked like a lot of fun. Congratulations to the Ohio CAGgers on a mess of nice fish.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Those are some awesume fish guys! The scenary is pretty cool too. Ack almost has me convinced to trade my muskie rods in for a long pole and a bank rig.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I can confirm that Ak is still continuing to have a great week. He is out fishing and has been since sometime yesterday. He said he won't stop until the fish stop biting. He does have one suprise that came on corn, but I won't spoil it for him.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Sure wish I could have gone......plans are always changing around here  Those sure are some nice fish :B


----------

